# Red Light bad for Leos?



## Asura (Apr 29, 2009)

I read somewhere (another wive's tale?) that red light can hard a Leo's eyes over time.

Is this true?

It is a FACT they cannot see red light, correct?

Because I leave my 40 watt on 24/7, and am a tiny bit worried now, I want to make sure it's okay.


----------



## Rachey88 (Feb 2, 2009)

Its true that they cant see red light, as for it harming their eyes- I cant see how thats possile. Could be wrong but I dont think it does.


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i never use lights just to be safe ... they don't actually need them people just tend to use them for viewing which i never bother with cause i can see them anyway when my bedroom lights on and can see them during the day


----------



## darkblade666 (Mar 18, 2008)

i use heat mats on stats for temps

i have a red bulb in viv but its on a switch only use if i need to see in the viv feeding times and sutch


----------



## Asura (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, this one gets my gradient to actually be better. It would be acceptable without it, but perfection-wise it's better with.

I think I can turn it off during the day though and it should be fine as air temperature definitely goes up 5-7 degrees on its own...

What I do want to know though, does it actually have a chance of harming their eyes? To be honest I'm very much a night person, and I LOVE to watch them at night, since I'm usually gone until 7PM in the day anyway. So I got a red light, as they can see the blue "moonlight" bulbs.



And since this turned into an entire heat issue, can I keep the heat pad on 24/7? Or should I have a 5-6 hour off period during the night?


----------



## sazzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i leave my heat mat on 24/7 x


----------



## gilbery007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Red bulbs are fine as long as the glass is red and it's not painted red... They can't see it and it won't hurt there eyes at all.

If you like perfection and would prefer the temps at night to drop a little like it would in the wild depending on your existing thermostat. I have a habistat pulse proportional with the added day/night feature which detects daylight by a sensor once it turns night time the sensor turns on which in turn makes the thermo drop to any set temperature that you may have setup. Really clever kit and gives you the chance to mimic there exact temp drop/increase exactly as it would be. 

Hope this helps you out?


----------



## Rachey88 (Feb 2, 2009)

Im currently setting up a 36x18x18 viv with a ceramic bulb on a day/night pulse stat which seems to be working brilliantly. I'm thinking of getting just a standard strip light to put in for the day time- she loves lying out in the sun asleep. Thats instead of a blue/red light, as I dont think id have a need for it, I literaly just want to supply them with some light in what is a dark room.


----------



## Asura (Apr 29, 2009)

gilbery007 said:


> Red bulbs are fine as long as the glass is red and it's not painted red... They can't see it and it won't hurt there eyes at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps you out?


That part did. Glad it does not hurt their eyes at all. I think I will turn off the light during day hours and when I go to sleep anyway though, save a dollar a month, haha.

Don't have a fancy thermostat like that, and the air temperature itself going down 5-7 degrees is fine enough for natural in my opinion. The sand only cooling 1 degree doesn't matter really to me.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Asura said:


> So I got a red light, as they can see the blue "moonlight" bulbs.


 they can also see the red glass bulbs ~ I've tried both them and the blue 'moonlight' bulbs and the leo's eye's do adjust to compensate for the light 



> And since this turned into an entire heat issue, can I keep the heat pad on 24/7? Or should I have a 5-6 hour off period during the night?


I keep all my mats on 24/7 but I also provide good temp gradients in the vivs.


----------



## Asura (Apr 29, 2009)

SleepyD said:


> they can also see the red glass bulbs ~ I've tried both them and the blue 'moonlight' bulbs and the leo's eye's do adjust to compensate for the light


Well the blue ones never claim to be invisible but the red ones do.

If what you say is correct...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------

